# Bonding Bunny Advice please



## DarkChild (Sep 2, 2008)

I am new to bunnies and so would welcome as much advice as possible.

My netherland dwarf baby (18 mths old) died last wednesday, so I got his brother Ben a new companion in the shape of a mini lop doe Meg (11 weeks old). Ben is neutured Meg isn't.

I am performing the bonding process indoors.

The run has been set up in the middle of the room where little miss Meg can settle in. Ben has his cage and can run around her pen.

On the first day there was a lot of sniffing and a couple of times he did try to bite her through the wire. She is totally not bothered at all. During the night I put him back in his cage next to the pen where they could see and smell each other during the night.

The next evening after work I let him out and he ran around her pen. After a while I let her out and there was chasing and he clamped onto her back with his teeth - so I shouted to stop. This continued a few times. On the odd occassion that she stopped briefly whilst he was doing that, he did mount her, so I stopped him again. I put her back in the pen and they both just flopped next to each other. Flopping I know is happy content bunny language, so I was very pleased at this.

The next day, same routine - chasing, clamping, mounting. Separated and let this go on for 15 mins. Meg back in pen, they both flop next to each other. Ben even got some of her hey through the wire and was eating next to her.

I am taking this as a very good sign. I hope it is.

How long do I do this?
What is acceptable in terms of letting him mount her?
Do I let him do it and get bored?
I don't want him hurting her when he clamps his teeth on her back.
When do I know it is time to remove the pen and let them both be together?

Any tips - much appreciated.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My friends owns a mini lop of which has been neutered but his female died 3 months ago. the male was very depressed so they got him a new girl friend. She is a french lop as you can imagine alot bigger than him now. They spent the first few weeks chasing each other frantically lots of mounting and general nosing into each other, she use to mount him also. She has now been neutered and although he mounts her some times they have now settled down alot to the frantic pursuing than when they first meet. They will now lay beside each other and are quite happy with each others company.It by the look of it is a matter of time before they settle. I would say as long as they arent attacking each other then they should be fine. Her female bunny did loose a bit of bum fluff slightly from all there activity but that has now regrown. good luck


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh its very stressful! lol dont stop them unless it gets into a serious fight, have them in small space so you can seperate them quick if needed. Once you introduce them unless it is not going well and they fight dont seperate them, you will have to restart the bonding again everytime otherwise. Fur pulling, chasing and humping is normal bonding behaviour. It will settle, however becareful when your baby bun starts to reach sexual maturity, she will be hormonal and that could lead to a few scuffs. She may be fine but my doe was very grumpy!!!


----------

